# HOG WILD



## inletboy9 (Jun 20, 2007)

So today we did not feel like begging for a bird so we thought we would hop in the boat and go out looking for a hog to kill. Well, after missing a few...We spotted this guy tucked away so started the stalk and got with in 30 yards before taken a shot.
:beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thats a big boy.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

That's a real nice hog. Congrats... :beer:


----------

